# Lease End



## andrewaw (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone have experience with Alliance Inspection Management (AIM) for lease end inspection? I am getting ready to turn in 2006 Maxima an wondering what types of scratches are considered "normal wear" and what might need to be fixed?

Thanks


----------



## MJTech12 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just returned an 06 Altima and the dealer said they would take care of the process for me they assured me that they look for big dents and long scratches and that mine would probably be ok for what they saw, also at the end of your lease they should have sent you a booklet called wear and use guide in the back of that booklet is a wear guage to determine it your self, good luck


----------

